# Bad..very bad



## bradders22 (Nov 5, 2008)

I woke up this morning, walked outside to find someone trying to steel my gate...I didnt want to say anything incase he took a-fence (offense)...hahaha


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Quality lol :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

And you explained it.

Thanks [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

I caught someone camping in our garden 'loitering within tent'.


----------

